# Anyone using Linksys WRT150N?



## TITAN_53 (Jul 23, 2007)

If so, do you know where I can get a copy of the setup cd or somewhere that I can download the software from it? I have been using the web-based setup because I lost the cd years ago but would like to use the UI that came with the cd if I can find it somewhere. 

Thanks in advance for any info.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

TITAN_53 said:


> If so, do you know where I can get a copy of the setup cd or somewhere that I can download the software from it? I have been using the web-based setup because I lost the cd years ago but would like to use the UI that came with the cd if I can find it somewhere.
> 
> Thanks in advance for any info.


You can download it from Linksys. Check the label on the unit and get the right one for the hardware revision.

http://homesupport.cisco.com/en-us/wireless/lbc/WRT150N


----------



## TITAN_53 (Jul 23, 2007)

dpeters11 said:


> You can download it from Linksys. Check the label on the unit and get the right one for the hardware revision.
> 
> http://homesupport.cisco.com/en-us/wireless/lbc/WRT150N


I've downloaded the setup software they have and it is not the same thing that came on the setup disc. Seems to be just a basic setup wizard. When I first setup the router there was a UI that was installed that had all the devices listed that were connected the router which made it easy to see if anything had disconnected from the network. I'm assuming I just have to have the original cd to get it but I hope not.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

TITAN_53 said:


> I've downloaded the setup software they have and it is not the same thing that came on the setup disc. Seems to be just a basic setup wizard. When I first setup the router there was a UI that was installed that had all the devices listed that were connected the router which made it easy to see if anything had disconnected from the network. I'm assuming I just have to have the original cd to get it but I hope not.


That just sounds like the UI of the router itself, which is generally 192.168.1.1. By default, there is no username, password of admin.


----------



## TITAN_53 (Jul 23, 2007)

That is just the web based UI which is what I have been using, this was a separate UI that was actually installed on the computer. I could open it like any other program and configure the router through that UI without entering 192.168.1.1 into any web browser. 

I appreciate your input.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

TITAN_53 said:


> That is just the web based UI which is what I have been using, this was a separate UI that was actually installed on the computer. I could open it like any other program and configure the router through that UI without entering 192.168.1.1 into any web browser.
> 
> I appreciate your input.


Gotcha. I don't think I've ever seen a program like that for a Linksys.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

I have the 160N and never had anything like that. I believe almost all routers use a web-based page for setting up and maintaining the router.

I know that my PC Card Wireless Adapter for my laptop by Netgear had a utility program for seeing all the devices that were connected, but it was a resource hog and a pain to use. I haven't seen something like that by Linksys.

- Merg


----------



## TITAN_53 (Jul 23, 2007)

I did find a program called L.E.L.A (Linksys Easy Link Advisor) that, while not what I used before that came with my router, does exactly what I was looking for. It's just a GUI that shows all devices connected to the network and allows for basic management. Granted it's not really _needed_ but it does make checking the network a lot simpler than the web based setup.


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

You can load the dd-wrt firmware on the 150n and have much more control and better performance on this router.


----------



## TITAN_53 (Jul 23, 2007)

dennisj00 said:


> You can load the dd-wrt firmware on the 150n and have much more control and better performance on this router.


What would be the advantages exactly?


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

TITAN_53 said:


> What would be the advantages exactly?


Linksys firmware is pretty barebones, and after a while, they really don't change the firmwares. Even on some of the current stuff, they haven't released new versions in a year or two.

DD-WRT is constantly being developed, and adds a lot of functionality. Personally, I wouldn't run a router without it. On the other hand, it does add complexity. But it allows you to up the radio power, and some powerful features.

it's not for everyone though, so I generally don't recommend it unless you're a power user. An exception would be if there was a major limitation in the Linksys firmware, like only supporting WEP.


----------



## -Draino- (May 19, 2008)

dpeters11 said:


> Linksys firmware is pretty barebones, and after a while, they really don't change the firmwares. Even on some of the current stuff, they haven't released new versions in a year or two.
> 
> DD-WRT is constantly being developed, and adds a lot of functionality. Personally, I wouldn't run a router without it. On the other hand, it does add complexity. But it allows you to up the radio power, and some powerful features.
> 
> it's not for everyone though, so I generally don't recommend it unless you're a power user. An exception would be if there was a major limitation in the Linksys firmware, like only supporting WEP.


A huge +1 on the DD-WRT. My WRT54GS had to be reset at least once a day with the orginal firmware, since the DD-WRT firmware upgrade my router is rock solid and I haven't had to reboot in almost a year!!!


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

There's probably too many 'features' to list, but even the default settings are better than any manufacturer's stock firmware. Multiple encryption modes, 'virtual' SSIDs to have multiple wireless modes / encryption.

While you can raise the wireless power, I'd be careful with that. The module is probably running pretty close to max with the defaults or stock firmware. You could hack a fan to one and possibly get more range if necessary.

The best feature is any router can become a 'bridge' -even to the point of assigning the WAN port to the Lan switch. And you can disable the wireless. For example, I'm using a WRT600N both as my router with G and N (5GHz dual band) and one as a bridge to my workstation (N only, G disabled) and several other devices.

And while a lot of people report having to reboot their router before MRV works properly, I've never experienced that. And my 5GHz N wireless to a WGA600 N worked flawlessly for over a year of MRV before I switched to SWiM and DECA.

Before I buy or recommend a router, it has to be supported by dd-wrt.


----------

